# Polaris Sportsman cooling fan tsb



## inultus (Jan 13, 2016)

Had the dealer run my VIN for my 2006 Sportsman 500 EFI. It came back with a cooling fan TSB (which expired in 2010), part number is 2203193 (see link below for part). From what I read it's simple to put in but I can't find instructions. My question is, does anyone know where this harness is installed so that I can check to see if it's already been done before I buy the part? Thanks. Pure Polaris 500 EFI Harness Kit #2203193 New | eBay


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what's the issue with it?


----------



## inultus (Jan 13, 2016)

Actually I'm not sure there is an issue. I've only used it for plowing so far in cold weather. However, when I let it sit to warm up or after plowing I've never heard the fan come on so I'm not sure if it's working. I just would hate to take it out on the trail and then realize it's not working since the harness TSB only costs $6.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got ya...

Unplug the power wires and hook it straight to a battery w/ some jumper wires... see if it comes on. That will tell you if it's the fan or the switch. 

In the past, I've always wired up a toggle switch so I could turn the fan on whenever I wanted to, or let it run as long as I wanted it too. And, in case of a factory switch failure out on the trail.


----------

